# Foxtail on road alongside my alfalfa field



## Winnie (Oct 13, 2015)

What is the best way to get rid of foxtail growing on the road alongside my alfalfa field? I have nice alfalfa field planted in Roundup Ready. It borders a paved road. Between my field and the paved road is an area of dirt, kind of a "no man's land" that is pretty thick with foxtail. What is a good option for getting rid of this nasty stuff? I am considering glyphosate or 2ec. Please advise and many thanks in advance.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a thought: Spray it off, plant annual rye over fescue. Fertilize N heavily to promote growth. The rye will give you a cover crop; the fescue will crowd out other plants. Let fescue go to seed each year and mow it in Aug. or burn it in the spring. Burning can help kill off annuals like foxtail.

Just some thoughts.

Ralph


----------



## Winnie (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you. I like the idea of planting annual rye and fescue.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not 100% sure, but the pic looks more like little barley than foxtail. If it is, mow or weedeat it or both and then apply 12 oz. of glyphosate per acre when it starts growing again(very soon)and you won't kill the grass if any.

Regards, Mike


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

Vol said:


> Not 100% sure, but the pic looks more like little barley than foxtail. If it is, mow or weedeat it or both and then apply 12 oz. of glyphosate per acre when it starts growing again(very soon)and you won't kill the grass if any.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I tend to agree. The knotroot foxtail that I deal with has much smaller seeds.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Not 100% sure, but the pic looks more like little barley than foxtail. If it is, mow or weedeat it or both and then apply 12 oz. of glyphosate per acre when it starts growing again(very soon)and you won't kill the grass if any.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Yep, looks like little barley to me as well. Foxtail doesn't usually head out until later in the summer.


----------

